# 30 gallon breeder rack



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey,
So i have a friend he runs his own lfs and he has like 50 some 30 gallon breeders and said if i built a rack he would give me some what would be ideas for the rack and filtration for all of it.
Cause he knows i have a quad of wild Aulonocara stuartgranti Cobue (Mozambique) and i don't want to flood the area with f1 babys not showing.


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

How many tanks are you wanting to put on your rack?

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

couldnt your friend help you with the plumbing too?are you planning on selling/shipping your babies :drooling:


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

hahaha thanks for the replays but i already built it im going to run 2 big air pumps on the thanks and do a sponge filter and cap off the holes with pvc pipe. and fishwolfe i will let you know about shipping them casue there not ready yet and i don't want to go through the hassle of venting fish that are about half inch in size and i have another female about ready to spit the fry i have now are about three weeks old and trust me the male is amazing in color. im doing 6 tanks also.


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

ship them unsexed, that way no venting....

i could help u ship.... pm me if u want


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

yeah unsexed is cool with me.


----------

